# Track options now after Aristo is gone



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So I was just thinking, if the Aristo track (brass) is not picked up by someone, what options are left. They had 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, etc diameter and as I recall no one else offered the bigger stuff, let alone the variety. The new Bachman is just 8' as I recall. I got what I think I may need for an expansion (along with what I still have laying around), but I do see they still have most of the curved track still in stock.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy AML 6 foot flex track and a track bender, make the curves fit what you want with no restrictions.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

USA has 10,12,16,20 ft. dia. if you get code 250 AML you don't need a bender 
Dick


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I have used Piko switches with Aristo track with no issues so I will probably use Piko track for any future needs. They seem to have a pretty complete line of track.
Since the Piko switches did not have the hex screw joiners I did solder jumpers between the Aristo and Piko pieces just to be sure of electrical continuity.

Wayne
Knackered Valley railroad
Long Island, NY


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo had smaller curves also... 3', 4', 5' and 6.5' I use the 6.5' indoors...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Track is NOT so much the problem...its TURNOUTS, because without the proper size turnouts it doesn't matter what your track diameters are you cannot get a matching sized turnout.

As it has been pointed out, USA has pretty much whatever Aristo had, they do come from the same factory. However I am not so sure if USA has the same variety of turnouts AC offered. AC had some pretty wide ones. Track can always be bent, but having the proper turnout is where the trouble could happen. A lot of the smaller companies (Sierra, Llagas Creek, Accucraft) have turnouts also but may be limited in diameter. 

Be interesting to see how all this shakes out.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Vic and others 

First - SIERRA VALLEY is a company that makes wheels and car kits, owned by Gary Watkins; SUNSET VALLEY [Railroad] is a company that makes track in code 250 ONLY, owned by Peter Comley 

Accucraft - AMS track is code 250 ONLY, Accucraft AML track is code 332 ONLY 

Llagas Creek Railways track is either code 215 or code 250, NO 332 

SO, it appears that for the 332 LGB compatible crowd there are the following choicesfor switches: 
[1] LGB, [2] USA Trains, [3] Piko, [4] Train Li, [5] Switchcrafters 

Since the only time I use code 332 track is for our display at Colvin Run Mill, I have experience with the LGB switches. I used the wide radius ones because the Aristos I had caused problems for the Bachmann K-27s we were running. 
I have no experience with the other products, except if the Train Li switches are as good as the rail bender, I would try them in a heart beat.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I went to Train-Li and they have flex track in brass and nickel plated brass (NpB) as well as tie strips and numerous switches. Didn't see sectional track however 
Alan


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

AML has brass curve in 4 ,5, 6.5, 8, 9, 10, 11.5, 12.5, 15, 16.5 & 20 foot in stock. They are also coming out with 8ft curve & #6 switches in Brass, Stainless & Aluminum look at our website it is all there.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby, 
Any idea when Accucraft AMS will have the standard gauge code 250 tie strip back in stock?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know. I might have some at the store. I do have the AMS code 250 brass track in stock in standard and narrow gauge ties.


----------

